
In China it's difficult for non-Chinese to pay - saadmrb
- doesn’t accept btc
- doesn’t accept usd
- doesn’t accept credit cards 
- doesn’t accept chinese fiat<p>Only accepts wechat pay. And you can only order with their wechat mini app.<p>It has been very hard to pay for things without wechat pay. Incredible how much things have changed since last here.<p>And wechat pay is only available to people that connect a Chinese bank card. The country runs on a fully KYC digital payment rail.<p>a few more data points:<p>- plenty of places accept cash but virtually every time they have asked can we use wechat instead?
- some accept cash so infrequently they are literally carrying no cash to make change. had to run to a store to make change for my cab driver
======
tdeck
Imagine how much control Tencent (company behind WeChat) could have over
someone's life in such a system. If you live in China and your account gets
closed, tough luck.

